# Mangos and other assorted fruit



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Caught our mangos, a few mingos, red grouper and some other stuff. Released a ton of small red grouper, AJs, some really nice gags and of course the elusive red snapper. Most of the snapper were caught chumming and free lining chunks on spinning gear, my favorite way to fish. The king was in the 40 lb class, was caught the same way and gave me quite a tussle on the spinner. I had several cutoffs that were also most likely kings. We were hoping for some blackfins but they were a no show for us.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A fine mess of fish !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang dude!!!!!!! What a haul! You went to the rigs didn't you?


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

are yall starting a fish market? lol
good job.
jack


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Gotta get em when you can in this crazy world Jack and when those mangos go to biting it's hard to stop. About to invite some of them to lunch.


----------



## Fowl Mood (Mar 15, 2014)

What a haul!! What depth did you work?


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Around 125'


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

NICE buncha fish!


----------

